# ufo super drive pro 8



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 21, 2009)

okayz, even though i have a snes emulator for my hbc, i'm still going to soft modd my snes using something called a ufo super drive pro 3, found at http://www.tototek.com/store/index.php?mai...super+drive+pro


i did som research and it seems totally legit, can anyone giv me a site with more information about it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got one.  It's not a softmod it's a backup device.  You're going to have to invest in a boat load of 3.5" floppies.  Also I'd recommend buying a Super Mario Kart cart and slapping it in the top.  That way you can play some of the DSP games.  

You won't be able to play SuperFX games or games using dedicated chips, even with the SMK cart plugged in you can only load DSP games that use the same DSP chip as SMK.  There's a few games (Dungeon Master is the only one I can think of offhand but there's more) that use a dedicated DSP chip just for that game so you'll have to buy those carts.

All the games load off floppies, the handy thing about the UFO is it accepts files in Wildcard/Magicom, Pro Fighter and GameDoctor format as well.  Grab yourself UCON64 or SnesTool (I can provide them if you need them) so you can remove country lockouts, copy protection and split the files.  If you're backing up your own carts then the UFO will automatically split them if it's bigger than 1 floppy.

You'll find some games that don't work because of well written copy protection (Aladdin had some of the best) but you might be able to find patches for them.  When they were relased originally by the dumping groups they were cracked but the stuff you find on the net now are all clean roms.  Some of the games have problems saving as well (the PGA games spring to mind most of all), again you might be able to find patches or maybe even original cracked releases, but unlikely as like I said most sites only carry clean roms.

You can use goldfinger cheats with it as well, it's already got quite a few built into it.  They're also pretty reliable.  I've had mine for over a decade now and it's still going strong.  You'll need to replace the sram battery occasionally as well.

Anything else you need to know?


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 21, 2009)

i find this information most useful, thank you, but i'm used to the r4 and acekard, so i don't exactly know all the snes vocab, and also, is the firmware already built into it, or do i need to get some of that downloaded from different sites??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

Eveything you need is built in to the unit, there's no way to update the firmware or anything like that.


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 21, 2009)

okay, well thatz good good, now, you said something i think about putting a cart in their, do you just put the floppyz or do you also have to put a regular snes cart in their????


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

hackermatt1337 said:
			
		

> okay, well thatz good good, now, you said something i think about putting a cart in their, do you just put the floppyz or do you also have to put a regular snes cart in their????



You only need a cart in there if it's Mario Kart to activate DSP or if you want to dump the cart to floppies. And if you keep putting a z instead of a s at the end of words I'll stop answering your questions, I hate it as much as I hate people saying "teh"!


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 22, 2009)

okay,  so let me get this straight, i just put the backups on the floppys, and then put them in the super drive, and then the backup loader will just load the snes backup... as long as its not a superfx or any moddified games.... 

also... since i talk usingg alot of slang, i got in the habbit of writing leik that. srry XDDD
now i gotta proof read so i don't screw up wif the z's


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 22, 2009)

hackermatt1337 said:
			
		

> okay,  so let me get this straight, i just put the backups on the floppys, and then put them in the super drive, and then the backup loader will just load the snes backup... as long as its not a superfx or any moddified games....
> 
> also... since i talk usingg alot of slang, i got in the habbit of writing leik that. srry XDDD
> now i gotta proof read so i don't screw up wif the z's



Yep, that's the way it works.  For games bigger than 1.44M you'll need to split them (using something like SnesTool or Ucon) but all you have to do is stick the floppy in the drive in hit the Load Game option.  It'll bring up a file list, you choose the game you want and it starts loading, if the game is bigger than one disk it'll prompt you to insert the next one and hit a button.  Modified games will work (hacks/translations etc.) but games with dedicated chips won't work, examples are Super FX games, Street Fighter Alpha, some of the Megaman X games.  Everything else will run perfectly unless you've got a corrupted file.  For games outside of your region you'll have to run them through SnesTool or Ucon to remove the country code protection or copy protection.  Some games have more advanced copy protection that can't be removed automatically like Aladdin and the PGA games.

I use alot of slang when I talk in real life as well, but it doesn't stop me typing and spelling properly on forums.


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 22, 2009)

well, thankz for your help, i know feel its safe enough to actually buy a ufo thingy. XD


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jul 23, 2009)

Something that may interest you - http://www.scdev.org/forum/index.php/topic,15032.0.html

Basically it's a floppy drive emulator, thus allowing you to load games to the Super UFO from a USB stick rather than dealing with floppy disks and splitting the games and whatnot.  Seems to be pretty interesting at the very least.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a pretty damned nifty bit of kit mate, cheers for posting it.  I don't think I've got the skills to build one myself but I know someone who might.


----------



## hackermatt1337 (Jul 23, 2009)

exactly wat trolley says. except i don't know anyone to do that to me, i think i'll just stick to the floppys, thanks though XDDDD just reminds me how great gbatemp is


----------

